# Need help with cowl tad ID



## tim1234 (Oct 25, 2009)

Could someone please help me out with decoding a trim tag that has a first line of "ST 69-24267 BT00544 BDY" The vehicle VIN has an "R" code for being manufactured in Arlington. Why doesn't the cowl tag assembly location match up? Thanks.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

tim1234 said:


> Why doesn't the cowl tag assembly location match up? Thanks.


BT is the data plate code for Arlington, Tx.

69 Data Plate decoder

69 VIN Decoder


----------

